# HELP! DD is unbuckling her chest clip!



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, that sums it up! DD (28 months) is opening her chest clip on her marathon and pulling her arms out. Every time this happens, I pull over and put her arms back and clip the buckle, but she screams and has done this several times over the weekend. I don't know what to do. I have tried calmly explaining that the carseat keeps her safe, etc and she says, "too tight!". She doesn't get the safety part and I am worried that she will continue to do this! Any suggestions?


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

My DD started doing this at about 18 months, the little squirt. Once, she even managed to unclip it, squirm her shoulders out, and stand halfway up. I screamed and pulled over. I think I scared her. She hasn't done it since that time.

If your Dd is saying it's too tight, you might consider loosening it *just a little* to see if it gets better and she's willing to leave it alone. If not, you could try moving the clip a little higher so that it's more awkward to try and unclip herself.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Kincaid went through a phase like this...we tried everything, eventually we'd duct tape it for trips when there weren't 2 adults in the car and just kept scissors in the glove compartment to cut the tape off when we got to our destination. He started doing it around 2 1/2 and stopped before 3 1/2, but I don't actually remember how long it lasted now, I just know he wasn't doing it anymore when we moved here, which was when he was 3 1/2.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

For awhile when DD did this, we used to wind a receiving blanket around the clip and safety-pin it in place so she couldn't get her little fingers into it. It was a pain, but she outgrew the phase fairly quickly.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

This works better in the winter than the summer, but try putting a button-down shirt on her and leave it unbuttoned. Put her in the seat, fasten the straps, pull the front of the shirt out, and button it over the straps/clip.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DD does this too, only she doesn't unbuckle, just shoves the clip down and gets her arms out. She can't do it on her Marathons since the HUGS get in her way, but she can get out of the EFTA in about 2 seconds and out of the TrueFit in about 10. She is also super sensitive to the straps being "too tight" so I make a show out of 'loosening' them just a smidgen. I have a habit of over-tightening their straps, so I've found that if I avoid that and loosen them a tiny bit she is much happier. I have also had good luck zipping or buttoning her thin sweater/hoodie over the straps after she's buckled, and I've even unbuckled overalls and done them up over the straps.


----------



## lava (May 5, 2007)

I've googled and read everywhere...and you'd think someone would make something for this! I'm having the same problem with my 3YO.

His Roundabout (which he has torn up the impact foam on!) is being "retired" and his TrueFit is supposed to arrive tomorrow--I'm hoping he can't get the new one open--I have to also make sure he can't pull the cover off and tear up anything before I put him in it...but if he can get the chest clip open on the TrueFit also...what do I do?

Does the Sunshine Kids Lock Tite (the newer black one not the older grey one) make it harder for them to open if you change out the chest clip for it, anyone know? It doesn't say that's what it's for but...?

Any other ideas mamas?
Thanks!
-Lara


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

We have this issue as well - thankfully her older sister usually is there to see it and rat her out!

I have heard some people recommend using the "sharp" half of the velcro that has a sticky back on the parts that you pinch to release to discourage this.

That was bad grammatically, but I think it still makes sense...


----------



## KestrelDream (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
This works better in the winter than the summer, but try putting a button-down shirt on her and leave it unbuttoned. Put her in the seat, fasten the straps, pull the front of the shirt out, and button it over the straps/clip.


Good idea! I have this issue with my two youngest as well. What I did out of desperation is use one of those cabinet latches with the yellow button (got them at Walmart in a two pack I believe)....I have no idea what the actual name of them are...but they have been a life saver for me....I use them to latch the doors, & the backyard gate as well.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lava* 
I've googled and read everywhere...and you'd think someone would make something for this! I'm having the same problem with my 3YO.

His Roundabout (which he has torn up the impact foam on!) is being "retired" and his TrueFit is supposed to arrive tomorrow--I'm hoping he can't get the new one open--I have to also make sure he can't pull the cover off and tear up anything before I put him in it...but if he can get the chest clip open on the TrueFit also...what do I do?

Does the Sunshine Kids Lock Tite (the newer black one not the older grey one) make it harder for them to open if you change out the chest clip for it, anyone know? It doesn't say that's what it's for but...?

Any other ideas mamas?
Thanks!
-Lara


Lara, the gray one is actually the new one and the black one is discontinued, however, you cannot use either of them on the Roundabout or the True Fit. They are not allowed by the manufacturer.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

There is no aftermarket product that is safe or allowed on top of what the car seat all ready provides.

You should be aware that the chest clip itself is not a crash device. In fact, they are designed to break apart during a crash.

The harness should be pulled tight enough that it lies perfectly in position on the body with no slack with or without the chest clip. Unfortunately, parents often don't tighten the harness properly. The chest clip forces the harness a little bit closer together on the shoulders, HOPEFULLY preventing a child who is not wearing the harness correctly from being completely ejected from the seat.

If you see your child messing with the clip, pulling over and addressing it sternly is a good idea, but i_t is not a life threatening emergency as long as the harness has been correctly tightened and positioned._


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my son is almost 2 and unclipped his for the first time the other day.... i hope he stops, lol


----------



## lava (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Maedze









My 4YO is broad shouldered and can't get his arms out when he undoes his chest clip so he usually doesn't--but my 3YO is built like a spaghetti noodle and I can't get the straps tight enough that he can't get his arms out when he opens the chest clip--and when he undoes his chest clip now, he leans forward and wiggles and dances (from the waist up)--which can't be safe in case of an impact.

BUT then again we're switching to the TrueFits tomorrow so maybe that won't be an issue anymore--(fingers crossed)!

I could not believe it when they both undid themselves completely today--luckily we weren't moving at the time and they couldn't get the door open before I got back there (climbing through when 7+ months pregnant is not easy, fast, or graceful!)--time to disable the thing so they can't get the doors open from the inside too though--at least until we get this in hand.

One more question you sound like you'd know







--if I put the 4YO in the left 3rd row position in the TrueFit FF with the seat belt only, is that still safe enough? 10YO in booster wants to be in position (no tether) would much rather be in the 2nd row and I'd much rather the baby be in the 2nd row for easier in and out in the infant bucket (no tether)--so technically I could put one of them in that spot but don't want to unless its less safe as is. Should I attach the top tether to the middle tether in the back (that's what I'd done with the Britax top tether, I'd forgotten it until I went to switch them out tonight)--does that make it safer, or is it better to just belt it?

TIA!
-lava


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm having a little trouble picturing what you're describing. However, I can tell you that if there is a seating position with a top tether available, that's where a forward facing child restraint should go, even if it's somewhat inconvenient.

The difference between top tethering and not top tethering is a substantial difference in safety, and in protecting the head and neck from catastrophic injuries.

If you let me know the year, make and model of your vehicle and any specifics (for example, a bench seat or captain's chairs for the second row), I can see if I can come up with the most practical solution for you. In any case, you cannot use a top tether anchor intended for another seating position.


----------



## lava (May 5, 2007)

Thanks!

2004 Toyota Sienna XLE 7-seater (captain's chairs 2nd row, bench 3rd row), which has LATCH in both captain's chairs (which are right now pushed together-the passenger side one moves from middle to right position) and passenger and middle of 3rd row.

I don't think I could put the TrueFits together in the two 3rd row LATCH locations even if I wanted to, space-wise? Then again, the LATCH limit on the TrueFit I see is 48 pounds and 4YO is (I need to weigh him to be exact) at least 45 pounds so he is fast approaching LATCH limits.

3YO ds and 4YO ds now both in FF TrueFits
Baby due in 10 weeks will be in Britax Companion (it's installed the car now so I can figure out what positions work best for us).
9YO dd (small for age) in...I don't know booster brand off the top of my head but it's backless, maybe a TurboBooster (her backed one expired recently and I had this as a spare for friend's cars).









-Lara


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

We turn the clips and buckles around backwards. The parents can get them undone, but the kids can not. Much kinder IMO to prevent the problem rather than deal with it harshly.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

You have LATCH in the passenger side and the center position on your third row bench. While you could try putting two True-Fits forward facing next to each other, you're right in guessing that they probably won't fit there.

The safe thing to do would be to have the 9 year old in the third row, because it allows you to keep both forward facing seats in the top tethered position. If you put the nine year old in the second row, you'll have to put the baby in the third row, which you probably won't want to do.

As an aside, if your three year old is under 35 pounds, I would recommend putting him/her in the second row, rear facing







Children under 4 in particular benefit from being in a rear facing child restraint. You could put the four year old forward facing in the top tether position on the passenger side of the third row and the three year old rear facing on the driver's side of the third row, allowing both the baby and the 9 year old to be in the middle row.


----------

